# John Deere Casserole



## Deer Meat (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello all,

This is an awesome recipe I recently begged for at a picnic. Hope you all try it, you will love it!

John Deere Casserole

1 pkg. 8oz. chicken biscuit crakers
1/2 cup butter or margarine-(melted)
1 10 oz. frozen chopped broccoli (thawed)
1 15-1/4 oz. whole kernal corn
1 14-3/4 oz. cream style corn

Crush crackers & combine with melted butter. Reserve 1/2 cup for topping. 
In a bowl combine broccoli, both cans of corn and crushed crackers. 
Transfer to a greased 2 quart baking dish. 
Sprinkle with reserved cracker mixture. 
Bake uncovered at 375Â° for 25-30 minutes or until lightly browned. 

yields 6-8 servings


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 26, 2007)

Bet that would be good smoked... thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 26, 2007)

Hawg, if you smoke some let me know how it turns out.


----------



## placebo (Oct 1, 2007)

Tried this last night and it was quite refreshing. Highly recommend this to put a fresh twist on veggies. Thanks Dear Meat!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 1, 2007)

Your welcome placebo, I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a Q-view of the John Deere Casserole.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice job Deer Meat, looks great, so I know the taste is right on the $$$.


----------



## bbqguy (Nov 1, 2007)

that looks really yummy. im getting hungry.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 1, 2007)

That really does look good, thanks for the recipe DEER MEAT.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





John Deere casserole...That name brought back memories for me. heh

I went out with a cowboy one time that was so cheap, he invited me to dinner, turned out it was a free meal at the local John Deere dealership and we had to watch a tractor film before we could eat.


----------



## raypeel (Nov 1, 2007)

That does look good.  My wife will have me add a layer of cheese in there somewhere.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Nov 1, 2007)

That's awesome!  You should of told the salesman "We will take one!  Honey, sign us up for financing." and then excuse yourself to the restroom so that the cheapskate has to worm his way out!


----------



## bbqpitstop (Nov 1, 2007)

What kind of crackers are chicken biscuits? Is this a midwest staple I'm not familiar with? Would Ritz or Saltines be better if I can't get them?

Looks good bet it taste even better.

Cowgirl, I'm trying to write a "you know you're a cowboy when" essay. Any other memories about that boyfriend you'd care to share?

I thought it would be a fun sign in the restaurant or a humorous page to read in the menu.


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

"Your "outseam" is LOTS longer than your "inseam"".


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 1, 2007)

*Hey m'am, although I'm not the famous "Cowgirl", I still thought I could help you, I used to have a good book, "Don't squat with yer spurs on", it has lots of good cowboy sayings, but when I looked for it, (for a freakin hour and a half), I realised that it must have left with the ex girlfriend. God bless her. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Anyway, you might find some stuff in that book that you can use. Good luck. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   P.S. chicken in a bisket crackers are a national cracker thats been on the shelf for years, I forget the brand name, Kraft??*


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 1, 2007)

That would have been fun!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






bbqpitstop, here is a link that shows the crackers....they are made by Nabisco.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000F9XB8O/...O&linkCode=asn

My cheap cowboy friend used to take me dancing on "ladies night". Women get in free. Then he'd spend at least 30 minutes at the front door trying to talk is way out of paying the $3 or $5 cover charge for himself.
I didn't mind....I'd go on in and dance.

Then there was his favorite....19cent taco night at Taco Tico.
He did make me laugh though.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Terry, that book sounds familiar. Bet it's a good one!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 2, 2007)

Shelly -

Ritz will work although Chicken Briskit are whiter cracker closer to Saltines. I do a similar dish but with Ritz add a hand full of cheddar cheese to the mix - good stuff.


----------



## Deer Meat (Nov 2, 2007)

I would stay away from the saltine crackers, I think they would get soggy and not hold the texture like the chicken in a biscuit crackers would, only use the chicken in a biscuit, if you must substitute then ritz would work you just would not get the correct flavor out of the cracker. 

I am a cheese lover, and I don't think cheese would go well with this dish. Try it to the recipe first then decide if you want to use cheese next time.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 11, 2007)

Deer Meat,

We had this casserole tonight with smoked meatloaf. 
MMMMMMMM.... mmmmmmm... It was mighty tasty. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Deer Meat (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad you liked it Homebrew ☺


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 11, 2009)

I darn near forgot about this recipe! Anyone tried it lately?


----------



## alx (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for bump.Will give it a go..........


----------

